# Playing around Self Port *NSFW*



## MyaLover (May 27, 2008)

Not sure If I like these or not, Ive been playing around and heres what I come up with.  Which is better?


----------



## spiffybeth (May 27, 2008)

something is weird with your eyes, but i dont know what it is...its like they are out of focus, but i dont actually think they are.


----------



## Alpha (May 27, 2008)

Why aren't you looking at the camera?

Juxtaposing your right boob with your left elbow makes the boob look pointy. I'm sure it's perfectly fine in real life. Just a posing consideration.


----------



## TRod73 (May 27, 2008)

First one is better IMO.. too busy on the second one

The water looks like a buger coming out of your nose on YOUR right side, lol :greenpbl:


----------



## Sweetsomedays (May 27, 2008)

It does look like your eyes are out of focus and you added a catch light?

I don't think the texture does anything for this image and your B&W is to soft. Don't dig the shadow form the flash and your face just looks blank...

Nice biceps though


----------



## heip (May 28, 2008)

I like the first. IMO the whites of your eyes are a little overdone.
The second maybe better with a little reduction in opacity of the texture layer.


----------



## Senor Hound (May 28, 2008)

Its very revealing in more ways than one.  What were you feeling when you did this?  Sometimes knowing the inner motive behind a photo helps people understand how the idea of the photo can be better conveyed.

In the first one the eyes are blurry, probably because you have water running over them somewhat (and water is not a very accurate lens...lol).  But in the second one, with the cracking (?) of the photo, the blurriness looks like part of the post-processing, which makes it work a lot better.  Some might find the cracks are a little distracting at first, but I don't.  Your pose IMO is very intense, so it takes off some of the edge.  Plus it makes it less sexual, and more about your inner feelings of vulnerability and loneliness (at least, that's what I get from it).

Edited to add: You do have some guns on you... That's crazy!


----------



## SrBiscuit (May 28, 2008)

def the first one...im not a huge fan of filters like the second (or whatever treatment you used). im just a big fan of good ol' high contrast BW.  

i like the comp...you have great ideas.


----------



## Emerana (May 28, 2008)

I am not a fan of either but it would be really interesting to reshoot being more infocus and then try the crackle texture lightly just on you.  it would be interesting to see


----------



## kundalini (May 28, 2008)

The catchlights aren't in the same position (as coming from the same light source angle), and don't seem to have equal intensity.

I like the pose and mood.


----------



## alpinestarhero (May 30, 2008)

I like the first one, but you look a little sad....or a little peeved off, sorta like your boyfreind just walked in with your fav shoes covered in paint :lmao:

Nice photo though


----------



## MyaLover (Jun 1, 2008)

Senor Hound said:


> Its very revealing in more ways than one.  What were you feeling when you did this?
> 
> Edited to add: You do have some guns on you... That's crazy!



"Damn water keeps getting in my eyes" + "god I hope I dont splash on my camera/ hot lights" = frustration and worry  

Hahaha yea my "guns" are attributed to 12 years of swimming and 6 years of water polo!

(By the way, I really did accidentally splash water on my hot lights before, they shattered into a million pieces and the pieces melted into my carpet.  It sounded like a gun shot.  Scared the hell out of me)


----------



## MyaLover (Jun 1, 2008)

alpinestarhero said:


> I like the first one, but you look a little sad....or a little peeved off, sorta like your boyfreind just walked in with your fav shoes covered in paint :lmao:
> 
> Nice photo though



My boyfriend wearing my shoes??? Personally Id be a little more confused and worried if I ever caught my boyfriend (in my case husband) wearing my shoes rather than mad.  Hahahaha


----------



## Senor Hound (Jun 1, 2008)

MyaLover said:


> "Damn water keeps getting in my eyes" + "god I hope I dont splash on my camera/ hot lights" = frustration and worry
> 
> Hahaha yea my "guns" are attributed to 12 years of swimming and 6 years of water polo!
> 
> (By the way, I really did accidentally splash water on my hot lights before, they shattered into a million pieces and the pieces melted into my carpet.  It sounded like a gun shot.  Scared the hell out of me)



I was curious as to you feelings, cause the only times I've ever been brave enough to do self-portraits were in times of extreme emotion.  I either practically wanted to kill myself, or thought I was the sexiest man alive (move over Brad Pitt).  I find your ability to use yourself as a model so effectively, amazing.  To be a great photographer is one thing, and to be a great model is another, but both in one is crazy.  You really have to know your body (facial expressions, etc.) to pull it off, and you do.

The blurry eyes interest me, though, cause it doesn't seem to be because of the camera since everything else looks fine.  But I could be wrong.  Do you wear contacts?  Cause sometimes when they get wet they'll dry out and look kind of milky.  Truthfully, I'm confused as to why they came out that way, but that would be my best guess.


----------



## MyaLover (Jun 1, 2008)

No contacts here, Id ont know either why they turned out that way.  Oh well gives me an excuse to reshoot


----------

